# Two of my babies...



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Sue at her first autocross.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like fun! (The car too!) j/k !


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

So how did you do at the event?!?!?! It looks like a bunch of F-body (camaros) around you :O)


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

We both took first place (SUperStock & SSLadies).
I had to beat a couple of ZO6's (an 01 & an 02) and Sue was unopposed in her class ('course, we ALL know that)


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Hahaha sweet! Eat them up.


----------

